# azgardens



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Can someone give me a review of their experience with this vendor? Refering to buying plants not aquatic animals. How were the plant portions? Arrival condition and which shipping method did you choose if any. Time it took to arrive? Vendor service? Happy customer?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

They dont deserve your business. They are rude!!

The plants came in decent shape, but you pay an arm and a leg for overnight shipping.

I would skip this vendor.

jB


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/the-water-bucket/16004-dishonest-vendor.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/.../3532-recent-large-order-az-gardens-just.html


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

No personal experience, but after reading some of the stuff I've heard... I never will =\


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

The problems that many people cite, all experienced personally by me:

- Rude customer service. I had sent several e-mails asking for help. After two or three days of no reply, I got a VM saying my e-mails had all gone to their spam folder, and that that was *my* fault. (!?!?!)
- Many DOA's for live specimins. I had an order of _corbicula_ freshwater mussels that arrived all dead, every one. They never refunded me for them. I ordered shrimp from them, about half arrived dead.
- Wrong and/or missing plants. I ordered a Kleiner Bar sword, and when I planted what they sent me, it grew into a regular rubin sword. I distinctly remember ordering plants that weren't included in their shipment to me as well, but at this point I can't remember exactly what they were (I tried to erase the experience from my memory).

They don't seem to want to participate or communicate in any of the online communities either. With vendors now like Aquaspotworld and eAquaticShop, both of which participate in the community and are using the feedback they are getting to improve their businesses, I don't see why anyone would need AZGardens.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Hahaha, please tell me you are not seriously considering purchasing from them...try some of the APC sponsors instead and I think you won't be dissappointed. Also, one word "Utricularia"


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

gibba?


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

My review is the most recent in this thread of reviews.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> gibba?


Ok, two words...haha.

Utricularia gibba


----------



## treepimp (Apr 13, 2006)

I ordered fish, shrimp and plants at the same time. Plants came and were in fairly good condition. all shrimp were alive, but died soon after. 8 out of 8 sae were doa. They had no problem resending my sae, but I still had to pay the 35 dollars for overnight shipping again. New saes came in all alive a couple died a day or so later. 
wouldn't buy from them again.


----------

